# in/nel + luogo



## naemerys

Buongiorno a tutti!
Sono appena tornata da una settimana di ferie con il mio compagno e mi sono resa conto che lui continuava a ripetere "siamo IN Lazio" o "andiamo IN Lazio", oltre a prendersi un sacco di insulti (scherzosi) perché continuava a definirci "laziali" nel senso di abitanti del Lazio.

Il punto è che NESSUNO del Lazio direbbe IN Lazio, ma userebbe la preposizione NEL, come ad esempio "siamo nel Lazio".
In realtà è molto difficile che qualcuno, almeno della mia zona, si riferisca alla regione per intero. Piuttosto dici "sono della tuscia" o "sono del rietino", per fare un esempio.

Credo che sia legato all'esitenza della squadra di calcio "Lazio", ma possibile che abbia così tanto modificato il modo di parlare della zona?
Se qualcuno mi definisce laziale, mi sento offesa, nonostante non sia una grande tifosa di calcio. Questo vale per praticamente tutte le persone che conosco, a parte i tifosi laziali, ovviamente, ma anche in quel caso viene inteso appunto come appartenente alla tifoseria di una determinata squadra, non come abitante di una regione.

Sono consapevole di dire "In piemonte", o "in toscana", "in sicilia" e così via per tutte le altre regioni...
Quindi la mia domanda è: commettiamo un errore grammaticale di massa usando la preposizione NEL? O è ugualmente corretto?

Quando parlate del Lazio, voi quale usate?

C'è qualche altra persona del Lazio che invece usa IN e Laziale senza problemi?

(credo che il post rispetti il regolamento, ma in caso di errore chiedo scusa)


----------



## bearded

Salve

Mi risulta che si dica correttamente ''nel Lazio''. Ma non è l'unica regione per la quale si usa la preposizione articolata: ad es. nel Veneto, nelle Marche, nel Molise (meglio che in Molise)...
Suppongo che con ''del rietino'' tu intenda ''del reatino''.


----------



## naemerys

bearded man said:


> Mi risulta che si dica correttamente ''nel Lazio''. Ma non è l'unica regione per la quale si usa la preposizione articolata: ad es. nel Veneto, nelle Marche, nel Molise (meglio che in Molise)...


Pensa un po', ho sempre detto in Veneto ed in Molise, mentre sulle marche hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato.



bearded man said:


> Suppongo che con ''nel rietino'' tu intenda ''nel reatino''.



Assolutamente si, sorry! Sono rientrata dalle ferie da meno di 12 ore, perdono!


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

anche io dico IN Veneto, IN Molise, ma dico NELLE Marche e NEL Lazio. La spiegazione tecnica non la conosco, purtroppo.


----------



## bearded

Penso che non ci sia una regola: secondo me è l'uso che ''comanda'' qui. Tuttavia confermo che solo 'NEL Lazio' suona corretto in Italiano.


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è parlato anche del forum dell'Accademia della Crusca, senza che sia stata trovata una spiegazione certa: CLIC.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

naemerys said:


> Se qualcuno mi definisce laziale, mi sento offesa



Scusate la digressione, ma giusto per curiosità, come si possono allora definire gli abitanti del Lazio?
(PS: anche dalle mie parti diciamo nel Lazio, nelle Marche, in Veneto, in Molise...)


----------



## giginho

Fulvia.ser said:


> Scusate la digressione, ma giusto per curiosità, come si possono allora definire gli abitanti del Lazio?



Ciao, 
Dal mio punti di vista non li puoi definire in altro modo che laziali....anche se si sovrappone al termine usato per i tifosi della squadra di calcio!


----------



## francisgranada

Fulvia.ser said:


> Scusate la digressione, ma giusto per curiosità, come si possono allora definire gli abitanti del Lazio?


_Latini ..._ (ovviamente capisco la differenza tra _laziale _e _latino_, ma dal punto di vista etimologico  mi pare questa la risposta adeguata).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> dal punto di vista etimologico mi pare questa la risposta adeguata


Anche dal punto di vista scherzoso.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Anche dal punto di vista scherzoso.


Sì 

Per quanto riguarda l'uso (o non uso) dell'articolo la mia idea è questa:

Ci sono toponimi evidentemente _veri e propri_ (p.e. Piemonte < Piede di monte; Sicilia, Romanga, Venezia - nomi formati con la desinenza _-ia; _ecc.). In questi casi l'articolo sostanzialmente non ci vuole.

D'altra parte, ci sono toponimi che hanno diverse origini "indirette". Un esempio potrebbe essere (se non mi sbaglio) _il Veneto_:  la parola Veneto originalmente indica piuttosto un'etnia/tribu/popolo, quindi l'articolo si potrebbe spiegare come "residuo" di qualche espressione tipo "*il *[territorio abitato dal popolo] *Veneto*".  (Non conoscendo l'etimolgia/storia della desinenza _-um_ nei toponimi latini tipo _Latium_, preferisco non speculare sull'uso dell'articolo nel caso di _Lazio_.)

Ovviamente, con il passare del tempo, le origini non si ricordano più. Considerando anche la influenza dell'analogia, di varie usanze regionali, eccetera, il risultato è che  oggidì (logicamente) non esiste una regola che ci indicherebbe chiaramente quando usare e quando non usare l'articolo ...


----------



## barking fellows

*C*he io sappia, ci si riferisce alla maggioranza delle regioni italiane dicendo "siamo IN (nome della regione)"
*F*anno eccezione le marche: "NELLE marche"
*M*i pare pero' che per val d'aosta, friuli, trentino, lazio e molise si usino entrambe le forme. mai sentito "siamo nel veneto".
*I* casi piu' divertenti credo siano in abruzzo - negli abruzzi, e in puglia - nelle puglie.
*S*egnalo infine che reggioemilia viene chiamata anche reggio nell'emilia..non credo avvenga lo stesso per reggiocalabria.
*G*li abitanti del lazio si chiamano laziali..quando non stanno ascoltando 



> *Su WR l'uso corretto delle maiuscole non è optional (regola 11)*


----------



## barking fellows

Ho letto le regole. Purtroppo spesso scrivo da un dispositivo che non mi permette molta "libertà di movimento". Diversamente non avrei avuto bisogno di andare a capo così spesso e avrei usato le vocali accentate come si deve, e le maiuscole per tutte le regioni e le città citate, oltre che dopo il punto. Perdonatemi.. temo capiterà di nuovo. Non cacciatemi per questo...


----------



## bearded

barking fellows said:


> mai sentito "siamo nel veneto".


Be', a Bologna si dice (io sono bolognese), e trovo strano che in Romagna non si dica. _Vado a lavorare nel Veneto, ritorno nel Veneto..._
sono frasi di uso comune.  Forse potresti aggiungere il Veneto a quelle regioni per cui 'si usano entrambe le forme'.


----------



## barking fellows

Mmm..in effetti mi accorgo di aver costruito il mio "sistema" basandomi esclusivamente sulla frase "SIAMO in/nel.." .
Confermo di non aver mai sentito "siamo nel Veneto", ma devo pur rendermi conto di non aver mai sentito "ritorno in Veneto" bensi' sempre "torno nel Veneto". Da cui si deduce che il mio sistema fa acqua da tutte le parti. Peccato sia tardi per eliminarlo. Faro' piu' attenzione in futuro


----------



## Áskera

Buongiorno a tutti!

Vorrei sapere se queste locuzioni possono essere scambiate equamente, perché ho visto entrambe nella Bibbia.


> … perché tutto ciò che è *in* *cielo *e sulla terra è tuo.
> 1 Cronache 29:11





> Venga il tuo regno. Sia fatta la tua volontà in terra come *in* *cielo*.
> Matteo 6:10





> O Eterno, Dio dei nostri padri, non sei tu il Dio che è *nel cielo*?
> 2 Cronache 20:6





> Dopo queste cose, io vidi, ed ecco, una porta aperta *nel* *cielo*…
> Apocalisse 4:1



C’è per caso una piccola sfumatura?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Askera
Secondo me le due locuzioni sono del tutto intercambiabili.  Dal punto di vista linguistico, ''in cielo'' ricalca l'espressione usata in latino _(in coelo), _lingua in cui non esistevano gli articoli, e pertanto è forse appena un po' più antiquata/tradizionale  e frequente nelle preghiere.


----------



## Áskera

Grazie mille, bearded.


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## itka

Buono sera,

Mi si è stato chiesto se si doveva dire : "Ci sono tre mandarini *in* frigorifero" o "Ci sono tre mandarini *nel* frigorifero". Avevo scelto la seconda, invece è risultato esatta la prima.
Quale direste, voi, madrelingua ? C'è una regola ? È sbagliato "nel"  in questa frase ?

Grazie a tutti !


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per quel che può valere, io direi la seconda: _ci sono tre mandarini nel frigorifero; del pane nella credenza; un paio di calzini nel cassetto, ecc. _Ad onor del vero, devo però dire che mi capita di sentire spesso anche _in frigorifero _e non escludo di averlo detto qualche volta anch'io.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Direi senz'altro "nel frigorifero" in questo caso. Userei "in frigorifero" per indicare il metodo di conservazione: "Il latte va tenuto in frigorifero".


----------



## itka

Grazie mille a tutti e due, Olaszinhok e Pietruzzo ! Sono rassicurata : mi ricordo ancora dell'italiano !


----------

